# Best Quality AV's



## JM (Oct 18, 2007)

I need to up-grade my small print AV for something a little easier to read. I was look at the Cameo Reference and the Concord Reference, what's the difference? Is there a high quality leather AV that's cheaper then the Cambridge Bibles? I'm interested in a black leather reference Bible with easy reading print.

Thanks folks.

j


----------



## nicnap (Oct 18, 2007)

I know you're wanting cheaper than Cambridge, but they last. I don't know of any that are as fine a quality for less.


----------



## JM (Oct 18, 2007)

it was worth a try


----------



## Blueridge Believer (Oct 18, 2007)

Spring for the Cambridge brother. Save up and get you a goatskin Concord or a Presentation. The Presentation has 10 pt. print and the Concord has 8.


----------



## SolaGratia (Oct 18, 2007)

For the word of God in English, try these site for AV's Bible; Trinitarian Bible Society - The Word of God Among All Nations

Under On-line sales.


----------



## Mushroom (Oct 18, 2007)

I want one of these.


----------



## matthew11v25 (Oct 18, 2007)

Go with the goatskin Concord or buy from R.L. Allans:

Bibles-Direct.com

With both you will get outstanding quality...I love my concord from cambridge


----------



## matthew11v25 (Oct 18, 2007)

The goatskin concord I have from cambridge feels like water in the hand...it is a pleasure to use.


----------



## JM (Oct 18, 2007)

Any thoughts on the Kirkbride Thompson Chain? The Thomas Nelson Thompson Chain had bad reviews.


----------



## Barnpreacher (Oct 18, 2007)

JM said:


> Any thoughts on the Kirkbride Thompson Chain? The Thomas Nelson Thompson Chain had bad reviews.




JM,

I've been using a Thompson Chain for over 16 years now. It's basically the one I do all my studying and preaching from. It has held up pretty well for me. It is now out of its binding and there are many loose pages, but that would probably be true about any Bible after 15 plus years of use.


----------



## Barnpreacher (Oct 18, 2007)

Mine is a Kirkbride, btw.


----------



## Pilgrim (Oct 19, 2007)

If I recall correctly from when I was considering getting a Thompson Chain Reference last year, more recent Kirkbrides have received mixed reviews with regard to quality on Amazon.


----------



## JM (Oct 19, 2007)

Thanks for the help guys, if there are any other suggestions feel free to post them. I'm in no rush to buy, I can make do with my tiny print Bible for a while longer.

JM


----------



## JM (Oct 19, 2007)

Found this one, it's a good price as well.


----------



## Dr Mike Kear (Oct 19, 2007)

If you have any interest in a wide margin AV, you might consider the Oxford Wide Margin Bible, KJV Reference Edition, Calfskin Leather


----------



## JM (Oct 20, 2007)

Barnpreacher said:


> JM said:
> 
> 
> > Any thoughts on the Kirkbride Thompson Chain? The Thomas Nelson Thompson Chain had bad reviews.
> ...



Thanks, I re-read the reviews and see what you're talking about. Any other comments on the Kirkbride?

Anyone see the Bibles from Cornerstone Publishers? I found 3 reviews on Amazon and two said the leather was good quality.


----------



## AV1611 (Oct 20, 2007)

JM said:


> I need to up-grade my small print AV for something a little easier to read. I was look at the Cameo Reference and the Concord Reference, what's the difference? Is there a high quality leather AV that's cheaper then the Cambridge Bibles? I'm interested in a black leather reference Bible with easy reading print.
> 
> Thanks folks.
> 
> j



I got your email mate. My respnse is that I really couldn't comment. I do not know enough about them. Apologies.


----------



## Barnpreacher (Oct 20, 2007)

JM said:


> Any other comments on the Kirkbride?



It has a lot of reference notes on the pages, so sometimes I struggle to find room to write notes of my own. All in all I have been really pleased with it over the years.


----------

